# howa 1500 & m&p 15



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Howa 1500 in 22-250, axiom stock, heavy bull barrel, night eater scope, changed floor plate out to accept 10 round mag $800. M&P 15 in 5.56,Bushnell scope, 2 30 round mags, soft case and whatever ammo is left $1000. Take both for $1600


----------



## Spotnstalk (Jun 25, 2014)

Sorry pics didn't attach


----------

